# If No One Noticed.. I Added Some Pics...



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2004)

Color and B&W... Check the Albums...
Some good shots here...


----------



## MP-Willow (Sep 14, 2004)

I really like the bf 109 shot. Is it from a gun range while they set up the wing guns?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes it is....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2004)

that's a very unusual shot.................


----------



## MP-Willow (Sep 17, 2004)

But a great one! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2004)

it kinda looks like early impressionist art..............


----------



## MP-Willow (Sep 20, 2004)

how do you reason that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2004)

because it does...............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 21, 2004)

It must have been pretty hot on those guy's backs if they'd just sat down...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2004)

the presise reason they're topless, pips look away.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder how loud it would be.....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 22, 2004)

Probably very


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

i don't think noise reduction was a majour factor back then.............


----------



## MP-Willow (Sep 22, 2004)

From the guns or the engine? You are sitting next to the powerplant that has to be a lot. Then in flight you have the airstream, if in battle the guns. What of the vibrations! I have sat next to the engines in little turboprop Beachcraft that are really load and on start up the vibration can be felt.  But it was a great ride.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

they're not sitting on the engine............


----------

